# tire question



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i like to go mudding and go thru the muddy trails and dry ones, i want to get the 29.5 outlaws all 10's, but i was thinking about getting backs but 9's, are 9's to thin? and what about crushlocks?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got a set of 29.5 outlaws skinny/wide myself! It all depends on your driving style/area.. running all skinnies on trails will make u less stable and make the back spin and slide more because of less rubber hitting the ground. Crush locks are for pit racing and defiantly not for trailing riding. What kind of mud do you drive in? muskeg? or... I don't even know what the name for it would be but.. Water/mud with a hard bottom?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You only want Crushloks if your racing!


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

they are not as thin as you think. i have the 30s right now and they are a great tire


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i ride water/mud sometimes its really thick mud sometimes it hard bottom and a lot of water. i was gonna get 29.5 all 10's cuz i lke outlaws had them on my honda just all 12's and wanted something a lil skinnier


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IMO....10's all around is the way to go on the 29.5's


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> IMO....10's all around is the way to go on the 29.5's


 
thats what ima do, but noone thats selling them used wants to ship them to me in miami fl, and brand new is a lot.


----------

